# I think I need a new battery



## brianmurphy (Jan 27, 2019)

That 20 milliamps correct? Isn’t that an acceptable amount of parasitic amperage draw?


----------



## richg99 (Jan 27, 2019)

What is your voltage? I don't know the "right amount" of parasitic draw. None is best.

When I think I have battery issues, I run the boat over to a good auto store. They will come out to the boat and do a load test ASAP. Wallyworld will do it too, usually.

I disconnect all wires before asking them to do the job.


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 27, 2019)

i didn't even bother trying to track down my para draw.my starting battery was dying after a week of sitting so i just installed a battery disconnect switch and now,problem forgotten.not solved,just ignored. it was definitely more than .02


----------



## gnappi (Jan 29, 2019)

Why are you using the 10A scale? Try using the 200 milli amp range for starters. Are you using a battery switch? 

I don't think that 20 mills is a lot depending on what's in your boat that may be in standby instead of off.


----------



## Fishrman (Mar 22, 2019)

Was going to post up a similar question so instead will ask here. Last year, I was thinking my trolling motor didn't have the power it once had and was thinking the batteries might be getting in need of replacement. I have 2 batteries hooked up as a 24v system. I also have a separate starting battery. I think they are all about the same vintage. I am thinking about 6 or 7 years old. I don't want to have battery issues so was thinking I might replace all of them. Other than the batteries being dead, is there a way to know when it is time to replace them? I just have to believe they are surely getting to their end of life? They are wet cells that I purchased from Walmart. Thanks for any help.


----------



## DaleH (Mar 22, 2019)

Boy, using THAT cheap meter and method ... and that is the LAST value I’d ever use to acertain the condition of a battery ...


----------



## DaleH (Mar 22, 2019)

Fishrman said:


> ... thinking about 6 or 7 years old. I don't want to have battery issues so was thinking I might replace all of them.


I personally am happy if I get 5 trouble-free years and I replace before the start of the 6th season. It won’t work for you, but I also staggered their purchase, so I am swapping in a new battery every 2-years. Gives me more confidence and peace of mind that I have good batteries on my rigs.

Load testing will tell you if viable, where most auto centers will test them for FREE. Some say you can load them yourself by monitoring the voltage whilst cranking while your starter is engaged for “up to 30-seconds”, but I don’t like that method. It has too many variables, which could give you a false sense of confidence and you really shouldn’t crank on your starter for 30-seconds like that.

Reading the electrolyte with a hydrometer is a good way, but even a voltage (DMM) reading can help you gauge the condition, as the voltage of a battery is a good way to determine the state of charge. Here's some voltage data for you:

*State of Charge / Voltage*
100% / 12.7 - 13.2
75%	/ 12.4
50% / 12.2
25%	/ 12.0
Discharged / 0 - 11.9

-If your battery reads 0 volts, chances are it experienced a short.

-If it cannot reach higher than 10.5 volts when being charged, then the battery has a dead cell.

-If fully charged (according to the battery charger, NOT your meter) but the voltage reads 12.4 or less, then the battery is sulfated and it will NOT recover.

I keep my old batteries (usable, but not in my boats) for 12V backup to my sump pumps, plus any other dead ones or whatever to avoid the core exchange charge.

I use the Walmart batteries on my boats and at one time my brothers & I had ... oh my God ... 8 or more boats between us? And some with 2 V6 OB motors and 3 batteries each, plus I take care of a fleet of up to 20 skiffs for my boat club and all use Walmart batteries. They are made by Johnson Controls, who also makes the Optima gel cell batteries. I like that they are marked with the date of manufacture and we have never, ever got a bad one.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 22, 2019)

6-7 years.. Especially the starting battery.... would have been replaced a long time ago on my boat. But, I fish in places where getting a tow home might take quite a wait during the weekdays.

If you can have a local auto place or Walmart load test the other batteries you might squeeze another season out. Personally, they would all be replaced right now if I had your situation.


----------



## Fishrman (Mar 22, 2019)

DaleH said:


> Fishrman said:
> 
> 
> > ... thinking about 6 or 7 years old. I don't want to have battery issues so was thinking I might replace all of them.
> ...


Thanks for the tips and great help! These I have are from Walmart too. Must be the place to get them? I have a good mechanical friend that tells me he is lucky to get 2 years out of his Interstate Batteries and was amazed when I told him how old mine were.


----------



## Fishrman (Mar 22, 2019)

richg99 said:


> 6-7 years.. Especially the starting battery.... would have been replaced a long time ago on my boat. But, I fish in places where getting a tow home might take quite a wait during the weekdays.
> 
> If you can have a local auto place or Walmart load test the other batteries you might squeeze another season out. Personally, they would all be replaced right now if I had your situation.


Thanks---I will probably make a trip to Walmart tomorrow but might try to see what voltage they are testing at before I do.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 23, 2019)

Voltage readings...not under load....mean very little.


----------



## DaleH (Mar 23, 2019)

richg99 said:


> Voltage readings...not under load....mean very little.


 Maybe a good way to think about it is:

Voltage is CAPABLE

but a load test proves what is ACTUAL.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 23, 2019)

Shoot I don't want to deal with a new battery every 4 or 5 years. Easier to just buy a new boat. Problem is Mrs Ldubs might notice. :LOL2:


----------



## Fishrman (Mar 23, 2019)

Well, just checked voltage on each of the 3. The start battery is showing 13.4 and the trolling batteries are each at 13.2. I was surprised but had just taken them off the charger. Perhaps it will change in a few hours? What if I would start my trolling motor and run it---would that equal under load? I would also note that I purchased them in 4 of 2012, so they are 7 years old. Thanks!


----------



## DaleH (Mar 23, 2019)

Wait > 24 hours to test after charging. And no, a trolling motor is not a load test.


----------



## Fishrman (Mar 24, 2019)

DaleH said:


> Wait > 24 hours to test after charging. And no, a trolling motor is not a load test.


OK, thanks! Since they are 7 years old and I really don't want to take much more chance with them dying on me when I don't want them dead, I went ahead and bought a 1000 cranking amp battery from Walmart along with 2 deep cycle 29's with 122 Amps. These are the same batteries I had in previously that I got 7 years out of so thought I should stay with them. Thanks!


----------



## richg99 (Mar 24, 2019)

Well done. Add a set of jumper cables in the boat and you are set for any emergency, yours or someone else's.


----------



## Fishrman (Mar 24, 2019)

richg99 said:


> Well done. Add a set of jumper cables in the boat and you are set for any emergency, yours or someone else's.


May even be a better idea than the Lithium jumper pack I carry with me.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 24, 2019)

re Lithium and cables I carry both.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 24, 2019)

Fishrman said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done. Add a set of jumper cables in the boat and you are set for any emergency, yours or someone else's.
> ...



Mrs Ldubs loaded up on the Lithium Jumper packs for me and the kids. She got them at Costco. I've yet to use mine but that extra peace of mind is nice to have. Like Rich, I carry jumper cables too.


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 25, 2019)

Fishrman said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done. Add a set of jumper cables in the boat and you are set for any emergency, yours or someone else's.
> ...



I keep the portable jump starter linked below in my truck (my wife has a matching one for her car) and then throw in my boat when I have it out. It saved a day of fishing when I launched and found both of my group 27 batteries dead enough to not be able to turn over my 50/35 Johnson jet. Was 30 minutes from home and already launched on the river and I wanted to fish. The jump starter started my outboard at least a half dozen times that day. It also saved the day when my truck battery was dead one morning. Easily started my 5.4L V-8 several times that day until I got to Auto Zone to get a new battery. Well worth the $40.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y5JYG93/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## richg99 (Mar 25, 2019)

Yep. I own 3 of those things. 2 full size for our vehicles and a smaller one that lives on the boat.


----------

